# Pond Oberon Cover?



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi!  I'm new here...just registered.  I've been watching/reading for a few days.  I just ordered my kindle on Dec. 11 and chose free shipping...totally should have paid for quicker shipping.  Oh well...they say it should arrive on the 24th?  I'm wondering when/if Oberon will come out with a pond kindle cover...I LOVE dragonflys...do they have a purse?  What does the "green" color look like since fern looks like green to me...

Waiting for my Kindle (WFMK)....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Pawlaw!

Congratulations on your pending Kindle!  Wait, is that a new Kindle?  Ordered Dec 11, arriving Dec 24th?  Can that be right?  

Check out the website for Oberon www.oberondesign.com, it will answer some of your questions.  I don't think there's a dragonfly kover yetm, but you can ask them about it!

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome!  Still new to forums like this so bear with me    Yes, believe it or not, I've been looking at kindles for a while now and didn't want to pay huge prices on ebay, so i just happened to be looking at Amazon on the 11th (for the 7th day straight) and all of a sudden, they appeared (mine is refurbished  ).  they are gone now...disappeared within minutes.  They say I won't be able to tell the difference between not refurbished and refurbished and I'm hoping after a while, she (my new kindle) won't feel inferior anymore...hee hee.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome pawlaw!! You'll fit in here just fine.  Congrates on ordering your kindle! Oh, the waiting, the anticipation....I ordered my kindle last April. Now, even though I have a fairly new red M-edge cover, I am so anxiously waiting for my Oberon Cover & skins, which I ordered last Friday. Someone ordered a green Oberon cover & said it was pea green. You'll have to look in the threads to see which one. I think it was the Avenue of Trees , the lighter green cover. Maybe you could just email Oberon Design if you have any questions.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Toby - thanks!  Yes, I just emailed Oberon...I had lots of questions    I will look in the threads for the avenue of trees...actually I just ordered that exact one a few days ago, avenue of trees.  after that, I noticed the dragonfly...i'm also looking for strangedogs dragonfly cover, metallic black.  he said yesterday that he is out of town and will be back tomorrow, planning on making more of his covers by the end of the week...i'm hoping that means he will have them on the website shortly.  man, those must sell out QUICKLY from what i've read!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> Thank you for the welcome! Still new to forums like this so bear with me  Yes, believe it or not, I've been looking at kindles for a while now and didn't want to pay huge prices on ebay, so i just happened to be looking at Amazon on the 11th (for the 7th day straight) and all of a sudden, they appeared (mine is refurbished ). they are gone now...disappeared within minutes. They say I won't be able to tell the difference between not refurbished and refurbished and I'm hoping after a while, she (my new kindle) won't feel inferior anymore...hee hee.


Didn't mean to imply that your Kindle would be inferior if it were not new, just was shocked a bit! We have several members who have received their reborn Kindles and they cannot determine any difference!!! Wahoo! Be sure to go over to the I'm waiting for my Kindle thread so we can go on Kindle Watch with you!

Betsy


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Betsy - Oh NO!  Not offended at all...I'm so happy to know that others have said there is no difference...it was I who was worried about that    Hopping over now!  woo hoo....happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Pawlaw and welcome!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Howdy!  Thanks for the welcome!  So happy to be here.  You will never guess what all I've been doing!    I don't even have my kindle yet, but I've purchased an oberon cover (ave. of trees), two skins (one just wasn't enough), and 4 books.  My husband is out of town...won't he be suprised when he gets back??


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new Kindle - and no, you will not be able to tell it is a reborn one. I have one and it is perfect in every way.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh good, I was worried there would be some glitch and the reborn kindle would only display science fiction books or something....just kidding


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all - I emailed Oberon on the pond kindle cover and thought I would pass along what Dan Tucker said in his email...perhaps it would affect someone else, too?  I asked them if/when they were going to come out with the pond design in a kindle cover and whether they would offer other colors...

"We decided to limit the colors and images for 2008 so that we don't fall behind and disappoint people with backorders. Typically we make all our leather products 'to order'. By limiting the colors and images we can, maybe, work ahead a bit to keep abreast of the wonderful demand. We haven't decided yet whether we will offer all of our catalog images, but we will expand what we are currently offering in 2009."

Perhaps someone has already passed along this information so I apologize if it is a repeat...what a nice guy!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome, pawlaw!  Congrats on your new Kindle!  What a nice Christmas present to yourself!  I've been eyeing the purple butterfly cover at Oberon, but I think I'm going to wait until next year to see what else they come out with.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes - one GREAT Christmas present...my husband actually technically bought it for me...i was the one who had to find it at a reasonable cost and click before someone else grabbed it!    He (my husband) is very pleased with his purchase...


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, the Pond cover is a nice one. On the off chance that Oberon reads this forum, I'd love to see the Sun and Forest covers in a Kindle version. Just saying: it can't hurt to throw that out there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

paisley said:


> Yes, the Pond cover is a nice one. On the off chance that Oberon reads this forum, I'd love to see the Sun and Forest covers in a Kindle version. Just saying: it can't hurt to throw that out there.


Write to them directly. There is a contact link on their website. They are looking to do new designs for 2009 and I'm sure they'll take into consideration what people have asked for. . . .

Ann


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

paisley said:


> Yes, the Pond cover is a nice one. On the off chance that Oberon reads this forum, I'd love to see the Sun and Forest covers in a Kindle version. Just saying: it can't hurt to throw that out there.


but then I would not be able to decide between Pond and Forest!!

When I spoke with Oberon on the phone yesterday, he said that Pond was at the top of the list for 2009 but they were making a couple adjustments to make it better, not sure what changes, just BETTER. Now, what skin to pick when I can finally order Pond


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dixielogs said:


> but then I would not be able to decide between Pond and Forest!!
> 
> When I spoke with Oberon on the phone yesterday, he said that Pond was at the top of the list for 2009 but they were making a couple adjustments to make it better, not sure what changes, just BETTER. Now, what skin to pick when I can finally order Pond


Dixielogs, welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post!

Thanks for the info about the Pond Kover. And I'm sure some of our decalgirl afficionados can make suggestions for a skin! You're going to fit in here just fine in Accessories!

Be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself and your Kindle!

And check out the Book Corner and our book recommendations and Book Klubs!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

check. Now, I have strange dog & doone....something, will have to look at the name again, to see their covers. LOL! Congrates on your Kindle & Cover. Oh, don't forget the skins. My skins & my Oberon Tree of Life Cover is now being shipped to me.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all!  I purchased two skins because I just couldn't decided on one    If you take one off, can you reuse it or is it ruined at that point?

i'm so glad to hear about Pond being high on the list for 2009!  Thanks for the info...I'm hoping they can put the dragonfly button on the front instead of the square one that seems to be on all the kindle covers...I wonder why they put that same button on all the kindle covers?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> Hi all! I purchased two skins because I just couldn't decided on one  If you take one off, can you reuse it or is it ruined at that point?
> 
> i'm so glad to hear about Pond being high on the list for 2009! Thanks for the info...I'm hoping they can put the dragonfly button on the front instead of the square one that seems to be on all the kindle covers...I wonder why they put that same button on all the kindle covers?


I haven't tried to take one off yet, but others have. They say first to keep the paper/card that the skin comes on so you have a place to store it when you change skins. Second, to be careful not to stretch the skin when you take it off. I beleive Octochick has changed skins a time or 2. I don't think it is something you would want to do very often, but you can reuse them.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for the tips, Angela...I was thinking I might just use one until I get tired of it and then I can always switch to the second one...I just had such a hard time deciding.  I chose the irisis and olga.  Both completely different...

Does it come with directions on downloading and installing the matching screen saver?

Wouldn't the screen saver look awesome if it was in color like the skin?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, there are instructions that come with the skin. I had no problem downloading and installing the screen saver. Yes, on a skin like the irises, color would look great! I have Whimsical and it is mostly black and white anyway, so color wouldn't matter. However, I love the way the screen saver looks with my skin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

pawlaw said:


> Thanks for the info...I'm hoping they can put the dragonfly button on the front instead of the square one that seems to be on all the kindle covers...I wonder why they put that same button on all the kindle covers?


From my understanding, they forge all of their own buttons. And they did encounter some problems with making the buttons for the Kindle cover. It is a lower profile button (does not stick up from the cover much). At the time we did the beta testing, they were not sure they were even going to be able to make them square and might have to do circles instead. Also, they were under some time constraints with the holidays fast approaching. I am sure that had a lot to do with selecting only one style of button.

After the holidays, they may try other button styles. I would recommend that you contact them either through the e-mail on the site or by phone and request that they consider doing different ones. Not sure if it is possible, but those guys really do listen to their customers.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Angela said:


> Yes, there are instructions that come with the skin. I had no problem downloading and installing the screen saver. Yes, on a skin like the irises, color would look great! I have Whimsical and it is mostly black and white anyway, so color wouldn't matter. However, I love the way the screen saver looks with my skin.


I just learned how to post your posts into mine...so much easier to read! Didn't I hear somewhere that they (the epaper people) were working on color? It will be a while though...options for both would be good...books in traditional black and white, pictures in color...dreaming, dreaming...always dreaming 



LuckyRainbow said:


> From my understanding, they forge all of their own buttons. And they did encounter some problems with making the buttons for the Kindle cover. It is a lower profile button (does not stick up from the cover much). At the time we did the beta testing, they were not sure they were even going to be able to make them square and might have to do circles instead. Also, they were under some time constraints with the holidays fast approaching. I am sure that had a lot to do with selecting only one style of button.
> 
> After the holidays, they may try other button styles. I would recommend that you contact them either through the e-mail on the site or by phone and request that they consider doing different ones. Not sure if it is possible, but those guys really do listen to their customers.


thanks for the info...I didn't know the background...that makes sense...I did contact them and asked them to consider the dragonfly button...the return email didn't address that...i'm going to hope that the improvements that were suggested in one of the other posts might include the buttons...

i can't wait to receive mine...should be coming soon...although, if i can't get my kindle to work, it won't matter how well it is dressed!


----------



## pstanton (Dec 21, 2008)

Personally, I'm hoping to see the Green Man journal be reborn as a Kindle Cover....


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

pstanton said:


> Personally, I'm hoping to see the Green Man journal be reborn as a Kindle Cover....


I can say the same thing for some of their Icon Journal Covers. Those are fabulous!

Then, just to customize it even more -- have the background color match the Icon color -- now that would be incredible 

Marci


----------

